# Hello from South Tampa.



## noshoes (Aug 27, 2011)

I just recently discovered Top Bar Hives and decided to relocate a swarm form one of my bird houses into a TBH I recently constructed. This process ended up involving a circular saw so as you can imagine it was a mess. Time will tell but they seem to be settled in!



If you want to see the trails and tribulations here they are.​


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! We have a less traumatic method of moving bees from birdhouses to managed hives. p,ease join the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association and join us at USF Botanical Gardens the third Saturday of every month for bee workshops.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USFBG_Videos.htm


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## noshoes (Aug 27, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> Welcome to the site!


Thank you sir.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

welcome
Bob


----------

